# Siblings



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

These two puppies melt my heart. They are both replicas of their Mom (who is being spayed today ::sniff:. They both have some inquisitive and feisty personalities. I just love these little guys!










Their Mom, Jersey


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Gorgeous ... I especially love the little girl on the right, beautiful colouring. Can't get piebald daxies here, mainly shaded red and black/tan or choc/tan


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That boy is just incredible! His eyes just look right thru you! The girl is beautiful too. I haven't seen her color before. Are you keeping both of those puppies?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't those eyes on Brock just get you? He's such a tough guy! I can totally picture him in the "rough parts" of Boston or NYC or something, haha!

I'm not keeping either of these puppies.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful. i especially love the girl!! Her color is awesome!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh how can you not keep them. This is why I'm not sure I could raise puppies. I just love the color on the girl. Will her nose stay pink?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Oh how can you not keep them. This is why I'm not sure I could raise puppies. I just love the color on the girl. Will her nose stay pink?


LOL! Well, then I would be a hoarder, and that's just gross. Trust me, I thought about Bridgette! But, I have to stay focused!

Her nose will stay a liver color that goes along with the chocolate coat (and she is a chocolate based red).

Here's her half-brother -- he is also a chocolate based red (not ee, like Bridgette) - he's about 13 weeks here:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

why did yo spay their mom?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> why did yo spay their mom?


Jersey has had four litters and it's just time


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The puppies are so precious! 
Their colouring is just incredible.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a video of Brogan and Bridgette!

YouTube - ‪Miniature Dachshund Puppies - Brogan and Bridgette‬‏


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

awwwwwww! I know nothing about the breed but I want that little boy!!!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

They are so adorable, love their coloring!!


----------

